# Inkwell questions



## jskeen (Jul 5, 2008)

This might be a little off topic, but it is at least marginally related, besides, I can't think of anybody else to ask.  I've been looking to acquire some inkwells, both for myself, and with an idea in mind to turn some very small bottle stoppers and market a matching inkwell and fountain pen set.  

I'm only really interested in glass wells right now, and my observations and surfing have led me to the conclusion that there are two major types available now.  The first are basically just very small bottles, usually square, or something similar, but the interior generally follows the shape of the exterior.  The second is basically a block of glass or cut crystal with a smaller, oblong round bottom chamber to hold the ink.  

My question is,  which type is better suited to refilling a modern fountain pen using a converter.  What would you consider the minimum inside diameter at the neck for a bottle used to refill a modern fountain pen section?  Another question would be, does an inkwell used with modern inks and not opened very often (as in used to refill a converter, as opposed to used with a dip pen) need to have a air tight lid?  If said lid was turned from wood, would a CA finish on the bottom be sufficent to keep it from absorbing moisture, or would it need to have a glass or plastic bottom glued on?  Would a cast pr bottom be better?  Would a groove and O-ring be good enough for a seal? 

If you use an inkwell to store your ink and refill your pens, post a pic and tell us the pros and cons of the design.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 5, 2008)

Most pens are still designed to be filled via the nib. You can cheat and remove the converter, but that can be messy too.  The best type is one that allows the ink to sit in a "V" or pocket. This will allow the nib to "dunk under" in order to fill. Flat bottom bottles are a PITA to fill some older pens that have to use the nib such as a lever filler.  (Although I can suck the blood out of a mosquito with my Sheaffer snorkel filler!)  

Be warned, ink bottles are a big dollar collection area, you might be best providing "samples" of a few inks,  James at Pear Tree Pens has a sample program with great bottles. Sadly he had to raise the cost of the samples, but the bottles are great for this.  I even keep a couple in my briefcase with my "standards" in case I run out of ink.

I would instead develop one ink line, Noodlers would be my choise due to the range of inks. Now simply turn a cap that will glue to the ink bottle cap. This way the buyers can choose an ink they like and youc an just attach the "standard" wood cap onto the bottle of ink they choose.

BTW, did you know if you run out of ink, you can fill the pen say half way with just water?  Give it a good shake and you will have a thin, yet very useable ink to finish a day or two with.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> (Although I can suck the blood out of a mosquito with my Sheaffer snorkel filler!)



Hmmm.. that would be a handy tool when I'm out night fishing in our lovely Carolina skeeter alley lakes. 



I'm with Firefyter on the Noodlers. It's what I use and am quite happy with it. Nice colors to choose from.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll second the notion of flat bottom bottles being hard to fill from once they start to get low. You have to then tip them on an angle to get a V bottom. This is what makes the Waterman ink bottles kinda nice. They have a broad flat bottom, and a smaller angled side that lets the bottle balance at 45 degrees.


----------

